# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  عجينه فطاير روعة .... ومضبوطه 100%

## أم هزاع

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
هذي عجينة وحدة اسمها (حنين الفهد) من منتدى ثاني  
مقاديرها مضبوطه ومن اول مرة ضبطت وياي  
المقادير :  
كوب ماي دافي 
رشة ملح 
ثلاث ارباع بيالة زيت
3 ملاعق كبار حليب بودره 
ملعقتين كبار شكر
ملعقة كبيرة خميرة
وملعقة كبيرة بيكنج باودر  
وثلاث كوبات طحين منخول 
الطريقة : 
تخلطين كل المقادير ماعدا الطحين  
بخفاقة الكيك وتخلينها 5 دقايق 
بعدين اتضيفين الطحين شوي شوي وانتي اتخلطين  
لحد ما تتكور وعقب اعجينها شوي بايدج  
غطيها وخليها ساعة كاملة  
جهزي الحشوات اللي تبينها خلال هالساعة  
انا جهزت حشوة الدياي وهي عبارة عن :  
دياي مقطع مكعبات صغيرة 
بصل مقطع مكعبات صغيرة 
شوية صلصة طماط
بهارات 
ومايونيز 
حمست البصل وحطيت عليه الدياي والبهارات لحد ما نشف الدياي 
عقب حطيت عليه الصلصل وحركته شوي لين ما ينضى الدياي 
عقب ما ينضى اشله من النار واحط عليه شوية مايونيز  
وهذا حشوة الدياي  
 

وطريقة الفطاير انها تكون مثل شكل الصمون بس محشية دياي  
اخذ قطعة عجينة كبر البيضة  
وافردها  
واحطلها حشوة بهالطريقة  
 
وعقب اسكرها على بعضها مثل الصمونه 
واصفها فالصينية عدال بعض بهالطريقة  
 

وهذا شكلها عقب ما طلعتها من الفرن وقصيتها بالنص  
 

يتبع....

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## أم هزاع

والحشوة الثانية حشوة الفلافل :  
هاتي كم حبة فلافل  
وملعقة طحينية  
ملعقتين روب  
ليمون + ملح  
افتفت الفلافل واحط عليه باقي المقادير واخلطه  
تكون الخلطة شوية لينة واقدر ادهنها فوق العجينة 
اخذ قطعة عجين كبيرة  
افردها 
وادهنها بخلطة الفلافل 
 
والفها على شكل رول  
وعقب اقطعها لقطع صغيرة 
 
واحطها فالصينية  
وهذا شكلها عقب ما ظهرتها من الفرن  
 
و سويت فيها ميني بيتزا  
وهذي صورتها  
 
وهذا اول صحن حق اول وحدة ترد

----------


## mariam2020

تسلم ايدج ، ع الطريقه

----------


## أم هزاع

> تسلم ايدج ، ع الطريقه


 
يسلم غاليج يارب

ومشكورة عالمرور

----------


## جوهرة111

ماشاءالله عليك تسلم ايدج الحلوه الغاليه

----------


## أم هزاع

> ماشاءالله عليك تسلم ايدج الحلوه الغاليه


يسلم غاليج يارب

ومشكورة عالرد

----------


## المها1995

تسلم ايدج الغاليه ع الوصفه

----------


## أم هزاع

> تسلم ايدج الغاليه ع الوصفه


 
يسلم غاليج يارب

وما قصرتي عالرد

----------


## بربرينه

مشكوره عالطريقه من شكلها روووووعه

----------


## gifts11

تسلم الأيادي

----------


## سمو الاميرة

وااااااااااااااو لذيذة

----------


## آنسات

مشكووووووووووووووووورة

----------


## فوعة العين

مشاء الله عليج
روعه

الغالية كيف لفتيتي مثل الصامون؟؟

----------


## !^BnT^!

روووعة ما شاء الله

تسلم ايدج

ان شا الله نجربها

يم يم 
دق الييييوووووووع

----------

